
Show HN: Twitter stream visualization - nenadg
http://statick.org:3001
======
nenadg
Showing geotagged tweets on fancy D3.js (canvas) globe.

I've finished this 3 months ago, and it should have had some intelligent part
- ie. showing sentiment over geographical areas, but limits of free Twitter
streaming api, draw me back to this.

Critique desirable.

